
Show HN: Selectric Mode – Make Emacs sound like a typewriter - rbanffy
https://github.com/rbanffy/selectric-mode
======
tsomctl
Is this a suitable replacement for a mechanical keyboard? Or is there too much
lag between pressing the key and hearing the sound?

On a side note, a keyboard based on mx brown keys is great to type on. It's
not as loud as a Model M, but still louder than a cheap rubber dome.

~~~
rbanffy
No. Not really. At least, it was not my intention (I type on a Model M made by
Unicomp).

On my Mac, which has the stock Apple keyboard, it feels fast enough. One
advantage is that you can adjust the volume or only hear it through your
headphones, something no mechanical keyboard will ever do. And something your
coworkers will certainly appreciate. ;-)

